# My dog doesn't like walking!



## blossom (Oct 24, 2008)

Help!
My lab does not like walkies, what can I do? When we take her out she takes a few steps, tail wagging, then just stops and sits, and sits, and sits....then takes a few more steps, stops and sits etc!
It's getting really difficult esp as it's so cold! We are surrounded by the most beautiful countryside, literally a few mins away, but we just can't get her there, what can we do? We've tried praise, treats etc but she seems to hate the whole walking business!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Bossom,

First off start in the garden. Just put her lead on and follow her where ever she wants to go, so she gets used to that it doesn't control her to begin with. Then introduce taking her your way, but make it fun run around and make it exciting. If she sits get downon your knees and say 'come on' in the most entusiastic voice you can, gently tug now and then, when she comes give lots of praise, after about 3 days she should find walking fun


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

This is not normal behaviour, are you sure that she has not got an injury or joint problems? If she were mine, I would get her checked at the vets asap


----------



## blossom (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I get on my knees and try to coax her but she will not come until ready! If she sees another dog or person she cannot wait to get there then it stops again. I'm not sure if she has joint problems as she loves to play ball in the garden, fetching, bringing etc for ages but may be worth checking out as I hadn't thought of that.
We have so many fields around us that I was looking forward to taking her ball with us there but I can't get us that far! It takes about 40 mins to get her to the end of the road! My hubby takes her in his van to the farm at the weekends where she has a free run of play with other dogs, could this be the reason she can't get used to being led?
I will try the garden and lead idea!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

How old is your dog?

If it is a young pup 10-20 weeks then this is common behaviour on a leash if not introduced properly, if she is older then as Rona said you may want to go to the vets.


----------



## blossom (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes she is young 14 wks, so do you think I haven't introduced her to it properly, how can I rectify this, should I try the garden idea? I never had this problem with our last dog, bless her.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i feel for you i was given a pupy at 5 months old and she had never been on the lead ,i tried all the coxing things , but im got a bit impatient im sure she got fed up with getting her bum wet when being dragged:w00t:she has good days and bad days ,ive had her about 4 weeks now and as i have other dogs ,its got either stay home on your own or put your lead on ,lol she looks wants to come and then goes and hides


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh no that must get annoying now its freezing!!
I think I'm quite lucky with mine, im surprised she walks so well seeing as she hadnt the best start in life and from when the people got her at 6 weeks old she has been litterally dragged everywhere! 

When Dixie was wee she didn't like to walk.. she'd be brill if i took the other dogs out too, just followed them. but i didnt always take them out together.
she would go as far as the edge of the pavement, then stop dead and no amount of coaxing, gentle tugging or calling would move her.

Then someone suggested to get her a lightweight extending lead, (something to do with a following instinct that they have and are supposed to want to follow you around everywhere for the 1st year or something like that anyway)

Anyway I rarely got to the end of the lead before she ran after me -after sitting there as I was getting further away her look of panic increased then turned to excitement as she bolted towards me! 
Of course, this was followed by huge amount of fuss and a treat. Didnt take her long to get it


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

If she is only 14 weeks, it may be just a scarey place for her at the moment, is there anything on this walk that she hasn't encountered anywhere else that is frightening her
Exellent suggestion by poisongirl, as long as it is safe to do this


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Rocky wasn't keen the first couple of times we went out - just keep him walking, don't let him sit down - don't coax him or be too nice to him just keep him moving (with treats if necessary) - I found running with Rocky at first helped - even now he doesn't want to go out (have to drag him out the door) but once he's out he loves it!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Well i hae had no problem with my method with the all the pups i have had 
Yet yours all seem very very good too


----------

